# Ketamine is 'magic drug' for depression



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

*A single dose of the drug Ketamine acts like "magic" lifting people out of depression in hours and lasting more than a week, scientists claim.*








The drug has traditionally been used as an anaesthetic for animals and, in some cases, humans - but has also established itself as a nightclub favourite in recent years, where it is nicknamed Special K.
But studies have found it can treat depression within hours, even when years of alternative treatments have failed.

And the effects of just one dose can last up to 10 days.
Most antidepressant drugs currently available on prescription need several months or even years to take effect and must be taken everyday.
However, scientists discovered that rats given ketamine stopped displaying symptoms of depressive behaviour within hours of their first fix.
The drug was even shown to restore brain-connections damaged by stress.
A similar study conducted at the Connecticut Mental Health Centre also found 70 per cent of depressed patients who failed to respond to years of treatment on traditional antidepressants improved within hours of receiving a dose of ketamine.
Professor Ronald Duman, at Yale University, discovered that ketamine progresses through the nervous system in a different way to traditional drugs.
It follows a pathway that rapidly forms new synaptic connections between neurons, a process called "synaptogenesis".
Professor Duman hailed the potential of ketamine. He said: "It's like a magic drug - one dose can work rapidly and last for seven to 10 days."
Until now, ketamine's clinical use has been limited by the fact that it has to be injected and can cause hallucinations.
But it only needs to be used in low doses for depression.
George Aghajanian, co-researcher on the study published in the journal Science also warned that the drug needed further analysis and modification before it could be approved for general use.
He said: "The pathway is the story.
"Understanding the mechanism underlying the antidepressant effect of ketamine will allow us to attack the problem at a variety of possible sites within that pathway."
Glenn Garnham, a drug and alcohol counsellor for UK charity Admit voiced concerns over the study's findings.
He said: "Ketamine is a very addictive drug which is normally used on horses. I deal with many people who are addicted to ketamine and it affects their life in the same way as any other addiction does, leading to serious problems with health, money, friends and family.
"It is already very cheap and easy to become addicted to - approving it for medical use might remove some of its stigma and lead more people down the path of addiction."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7953967/Ketamine-is-magic-drug-for-depression.html


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i have only taken ketamine in relatively large recreational doses and rather than having an antidepressant effect, it had me feeling a bit out of it for about 24 hours afterward. has anyone experienced this antidepressant effect with low doses? what kind of dose are they talking about? enough to feel a bit wonky or sub threshold?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i have only taken ketamine in relatively large recreational doses and rather than having an antidepressant effect, it had me feeling a bit out of it for about 24 hours afterward. has anyone experienced this antidepressant effect with low doses? what kind of dose are they talking about? enough to feel a bit wonky or sub threshold?


Ive been taking amp and other stuff daily the past week and everytime i get tolerant the effects are like reversed (makes me depressed instead of talkative, even with memantine but the proces takes A LOT longer) ive just done a tiny bump of ketamine and it turned everything around, my drugs kicked in and i feel happy.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

anymouse said:


> oh god be careful with this.
> 
> it is godly but only in harbour.
> 
> ...


Well, yeah it shouldnt be abused, i just take a really small bump once and awhile, a gram lasts me forever.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Wait so you need to inject it? I still have some needles lying around and used to give myself allergy shots, but still 0_0.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Until now, ketamine's clinical use has been limited by the fact that it has to be injected and can cause hallucinations.
> But it only needs to be used in low doses for depression.


I think this means they now discovered low oral doses work too, as they say "until now", not sure tough, will need to get the full text.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Ah, okay. I guess this ties in with the thread I read the other day on here about anesthesia getting rid of people's SA for awhile. I think there's a user on here that was addicted to ketamine though, so I feel kind of bad for talking about it but people get addicted to benzos too.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ppl can get addicted on many substances, that shouldnt stop us from discussing the possible benefits.

I noticed i was SA free after being put into anesthesia but ket never does this, so thats something differend.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've noticed you can buy ketamine on alibaba but im not sure how trustworthy it would be or how likely it would be to get past customs


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Glenn Garnham, a drug and alcohol counsellor for UK charity Admit voiced concerns over the study's findings.
> He said: "Ketamine is a very addictive drug which is normally used on horses. I deal with many people who are addicted to ketamine and it affects their life in the same way as any other addiction does, leading to serious problems with health, money, friends and family.
> "It is already very cheap and easy to become addicted to - approving it for medical use might remove some of its stigma and lead more people down the path of addiction."


Oh dear. A depression drug may be addictive? Certainly hasn't happened before, has it? From Paxil to Xanax to Effexor, current drugs're perfectly safe and not addictive at all right?

I would like this ******* to suffer heavy depression for say, two solid weeks, then see if he reevaluates his stance on depression vs addiction a little.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

From what I understand its horse tranquilizer. Wheee!!!!! LOL 

I think illict drugs like Ketamine should be discussed on a drug forum, not on this forum. I mean, why not just snort coke, daily? That has an anti depressant effect too!! 

I'm not judging btw, i had an experimental phase a couple years ago, but i think if you want a LONGTERM cure for social anxiety (and depression) it doesn't make sense to take these addictive and harmful drugs. 


Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> From what I understand its horse tranquilizer. Wheee!!!!! LOL
> 
> I think illict drugs like Ketamine should be discussed on a drug forum, not on this forum. I mean, why not just snort coke, daily? That has an anti depressant effect too!!
> 
> ...


What discuss the antidepressant potential of a drug on a forum where ppl want to get high? No my friend you are wrong.

Every substance that has therapeutic potential should be discussed here.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> What discuss the antidepressant potential of a drug on a forum where ppl want to get high? No my friend you are wrong.
> 
> Every substance that has therapeutic potential should be discussed here.


It just concerns me a little bit.

It's a fine line between a drug for depression and a drug to get high. The lines are very blurry. Especially with drugs that are addictive.

Cheers,


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> It just concerns me a little bit.
> 
> It's a fine line between a drug for depression and a drug to get high. The lines are very blurry. Especially with drugs that are addictive.
> 
> Cheers,


Addiction concerns have pushed ppl in severe depression (for example withdrawing amineptine because it had abuse potential, everyone that was taking it was pushed back into depression).

All possible options need to be discussed, if there wasnt something as treatment resistance you would have a point, but thats not the case.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> It just concerns me a little bit.
> 
> It's a fine line between a drug for depression and a drug to get high. The lines are very blurry. Especially with drugs that are addictive.
> 
> Cheers,


True but drugs with tremendous recreational and addictive potential are used constantly to treat physical symptoms - so why not here?

Denying them sounds like either minimizing the effects and pain of depression, which is enough to kill people now and then via suicide, or sheer hypocrisy.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Well if it really does work for 7-10 days consistently I could see myself in the far distant future utopia going to the doctor's office and getting my weekly ketamine shot just like I do for allergies XD. Wouldn't have to worry about abuse or overdose and the place wouldn't fill up with drug addicts because such a small dose would be pointless for recreation.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would like to see a low dosage pill, but our DEA will be sure to stomp on it regardless of it's potential. If it can get you high you can be sure our FDA and DEA will block approval.

Funny thing is that it's easy to get prescribed Xanax and for non-tolerant people just 1Mg Xanax can get you nice and uporic and high. I agree that when it comes to severe resistant depression and anxiety all stones must be turned over and approved.

Like the one guy said, "I would like to see these *******s suffer one day in my hell and then say no we can't make that avalible. "From the mouths of non-sufferers only comes such indifference."


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

where can I get some


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

beaches09 said:


> where can I get some


I would also like to get some, but I don't like needles so that counts me out.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I hear that. If it works a charm though I'll stick a needle in me once a week.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> I would like to see a low dosage pill, but our DEA will be sure to stomp on it regardless of it's potential. If it can get you high you can be sure our FDA and DEA will block approval.
> 
> Funny thing is that it's easy to get prescribed Xanax and for non-tolerant people just 1Mg Xanax can get you nice and uporic and high. I agree that when it comes to severe resistant depression and anxiety all stones must be turned over and approved.
> 
> Like the one guy said, "I would like to see these *******s suffer one day in my hell and then say no we can't make that avalible. "From the mouths of non-sufferers only comes such indifference."


Agreed on every point.



> Glenn Garnham, a drug and alcohol counsellor for UK charity Admit voiced concerns over the study's findings.
> He said: "Ketamine is a very addictive drug which is normally used on horses. I deal with many people who are addicted to ketamine and it affects their life in the same way as any other addiction does, leading to serious problems with health, money, friends and family.
> "It is already very cheap and easy to become addicted to - approving it for medical use might remove some of its stigma and lead more people down the path of addiction."


I wonder how he feels about giving out opiates for pain?


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

beaches09 said:


> I hear that. If it works a charm though I'll stick a needle in me once a week.


I hear about people taking it with Extacy and i always thought the Ketimine they took was in pill form.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't know what would be more addictive, Opiate usage or low dosage Ketemine. I would have to think that Opiates of most types would be more addictive and likly to build tolerance.

One thing I can figure about people on this site with any type of anxiety is how they find Opiates theraputic. I have severe GAD and Opiates just drive my anxiety thru the roof. They seem to help my depression, but screw with my anxiety big time.

They make my hands shake and get me a paranoid feeling. For me benzos give the same high without the dirty rat anxiety and jitters.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I love opiates, I took some today


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

beaches09 said:


> I love opiates, I took some today


You must not have an anxiety dissorder. That crap will trigger massive anxiety in a heartbeat.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

hensley258 said:


> I hear about people taking it with Extacy and i always thought the Ketimine they took was in pill form.


Ketamine in ecstasy pills is fairly uncommon. Usually it's taken illicitly in a crystal form and snorted. A fair bit of the time it's also injected into the muscle (not so much intravenously). People do use ketamine orally sometimes, but a lot of the time it's that same crystal (which is just the injectable solution that's been evaporated) mixed into a somewhat acidic liquid - orange juice is popular for it. But most of the time it's generally snorted or injected.

As for the guy saying it's "normally used on horses," holy crap that is ignorant. Ketamine is actually a fairly common anesthetic in the hospital, especially in cases where a more traditional one like propofol could be too risky. Even I have had ketamine in a hospital setting. Yeah it's used on horses (he neglected to mention it's also used a lot in small cats, dogs, and even human babies), but my dog gets klonopin (LITERALLY a tranquilizer) for thunderstorm anxiety, and that doesn't mean I go around calling it an animal tranquilizer...


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

hensley258 said:


> You must not have an anxiety dissorder. That crap will trigger massive anxiety in a heartbeat.


What are you talking about? That is rather presumptuous, and many would even say flat out wrong. I don't advocate the use of opiates for anxiety (or really depression unless it's severe and is the ABSOLUTE last resort, even ketamine would be better), but most people would say opiates calm anxiety quite well. I've taken all sorts on more occasions than I can count, have what has been termed as "very severe" GAD and "very severe" SAD by several psychiatrists, and the only time an opiate has triggered massive anxiety was when I took a ton of codeine which just happened to have quite a bit of caffeine in it as well (it often does.)


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah I dunno, they make me feel human and very very good. Like all the best parts of alcohol without the negative.

Otherwise usually I'm high strung speedy foggy brained and stressed all the time.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe Opiates calm anxiety in some people. (I don't see how) but everyone is different. My first experience with anykind of Opiate based drug was Suboxone. Now I guess this Suboxone can be taken in high dosages by ex-opiate addicts to curb withdrawl, but man I'm telling you I took just 2Mgs of Suboxone and I was so freaking so high and wasted it wasn't even funny.

I seriously thought I was going to die. I have absolutly no Opiate tolerance and that 2Mgs of Suboxone ****ed me up beyond words. My anxiety shot thru the roof. I couldn't walk a streight line or talk properly.

That Suboxone is some powerful stuff if your not a veteren of opiates. It was the worst dirty rat high I have ever had. 8 hours it lasted and when it wore off I was itchy and fidgity almost like a heroin addict that missed a dose. LOL! I still have that bottle of that Suboxone and I won't touch it.

It was an experiment my doctor agreed to because studies showed Sub to be theraputic for treatment resistant depression. Obviously this little experiment failed on me. Dude, I threw up like 7 times and was so high and sick from it.

That's some powerful stuff. 1/2 a mg would have been a better idea, but the pill was so tiny, I figured "can't do no harm." Whew was I wrong.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

2mg suboxone is a LOT, especially for somebody with no tolerance, I would never call that "just" 2mg lol


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> Maybe Opiates calm anxiety in some people. (I don't see how) but *everyone is different.*


There's your explanation, or the closest thing to one.

Opiates calm me wonderfully and there's a very noticeable antianxiety effect that persists the next day, and is barely noticeable the next - I have been tempted to rely on this but I know exactly where I would end up. 
I won't pretend to understand why it works so for me and gives you greater anxiety; different drugs for different people.

By the way, yes, I would in fact say I have an anxiety disorder. :/ I've seen you do this in several different posts, telling people "oh you must not have an anxiety disorder" or "well your depression was mild." This is mildly insulting. How would you feel if I said the same thing about yours? Buck up, buddy, get up and go to work! smile!


----------



## asdfking (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow... definitely dosing people.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

meyaj said:


> 2mg suboxone is a LOT, especially for somebody with no tolerance, I would never call that "just" 2mg lol


LOL! Man I'm not kidding. For anyone that has no opiate tolerance that tries Suboxone all I can say is buckle your seat belt because your going for a ride and don't make any plans for the next day.

I'm sure for a person that has tolerance that 2mgs of sub would not be a huge deal, but if your not used to it then cut it in quarters. I saw butterflys and green clovers I was so wasted.

I guess people that are highly addicted to opiate meds like Vicodin and Oxy can take like 8mgs at a time to stave off withdrawl. I was an Opiate noob and figured no big deal to just 2 Mgs.

I was thinking in terms of Xanax or Ativan which I can take 3mgs no problem. Boy was I wrong with that Suboxone. It makes sense because my friend that has no benzo tolerance at all gets wasted from just 1Mg Xanax which I would not even notice.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

> Wait so you need to inject it? I still have some needles lying around and used to give myself allergy shots, but still 0_0.


Ketamine can be taken orally, rectally, snorted, or IMed. Intravenous use isn't a good idea. It's not just limited to injection, although intramuscular injection is probably the best method for recreational purposes.

It's not physically addictive but psychologically, yeah. Excessive use can cause bladder damage and "K pains". Psychological effects of excess can include a feeling of indescribable self-importance, and noticing "syncronicity" in events and thinking there's a higher meaning to them (well, in my own experience). Delusions, paranoia and general psychotic symptoms are possible. But this probably wouldn't happen with low doses.

Most sellers on Alibaba would only sell in large quantities - get busted importing that much and it's intent to supply. Also, scams are rife. Avoid. This probably isn't the place to discuss where to obtain ketamine...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

> However, scientists discovered that rats given ketamine stopped displaying symptoms of depressive behaviour within hours of their first fix.
> The drug was even shown to restore brain-connections damaged by stress.
> A similar study conducted at the Connecticut Mental Health Centre also found 70 per cent of depressed patients who failed to respond to years of treatment on traditional antidepressants improved within hours of receiving a dose of ketamine.


I don't give a #### that it made the scientists think the rats were happier.

The one human study involved just SEVEN PEOPLE. Have any of you heard of pubmed.com? Almost all english language medical research gets listed there. Here's the link to the study: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10686270

Here's what the link says:

Abstract
BACKGROUND: A growing body of preclinical research suggests that brain glutamate systems may be involved in the pathophysiology of major depression and the mechanism of action of antidepressants. This is the first placebo-controlled, double-blinded trial to assess the treatment effects of a single dose of an N-methyl-D-aspartate (NMDA) receptor antagonist in patients with depression.

METHODS: Seven subjects with major depression completed 2 test days that involved intravenous treatment with ketamine hydrochloride (.5 mg/kg) or saline solutions under randomized, double-blind conditions.

RESULTS: Subjects with depression evidenced significant improvement in depressive symptoms within 72 hours after ketamine but not placebo infusion (i.e., mean 25-item Hamilton Depression Rating Scale scores decreased by 14 +/- SD 10 points vs. 0 +/- 12 points, respectively during active and sham treatment).

CONCLUSIONS: These results suggest a potential role for NMDA receptor-modulating drugs in the treatment of depression.

---

None of this is convincing. Truthfully, meds don't seem to work for certain problems related to social anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Have any of you heard of pubmed.com?


Did anyone know there's a search box on pubmed?



> Biol Psychiatry. 2010 Jan 15;67(2):139-45.
> Safety and efficacy of repeated-dose intravenous ketamine for treatment-resistant depression.
> aan het Rot M, Collins KA, Murrough JW, Perez AM, Reich DL, Charney DS, Mathew SJ.
> 
> ...





> Biol Psychiatry. 2009 Sep 1;66(5):522-6. Epub 2009 Jul 9.
> Effects of intravenous ketamine on explicit and implicit measures of suicidality in treatment-resistant depression.
> Price RB, Nock MK, Charney DS, Mathew SJ.
> 
> ...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

More human data:


> J Clin Psychiatry. 2010 Jul 13. [Epub ahead of print]
> Rapid resolution of suicidal ideation after a single infusion of an N-methyl-D-aspartate antagonist in patients with treatment-resistant major depressive disorder.
> Diazgranados N, Ibrahim LA, Brutsche NE, Ameli R, Henter ID, Luckenbaugh DA, Machado-Vieira R, Zarate CA Jr.
> 
> ...





> J Palliat Med. 2010 Jul;13(7):903-8.
> Oral ketamine for the rapid treatment of depression and anxiety in patients receiving hospice care.
> Irwin SA, Iglewicz A.
> 
> ...





> J ECT. 2009 Nov 19. [Epub ahead of print]
> Rapid Antidepressant Effect of Ketamine Anesthesia During Electroconvulsive Therapy of Treatment-Resistant Depression: Comparing Ketamine and Propofol Anesthesia.
> Okamoto N, Nakai T, Sakamoto K, Nagafusa Y, Higuchi T, Nishikawa T.
> 
> ...


One study found benefits by ORAL dosing.

LALoner, use the pubmed search engine next time mate


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Animal data:

Chronic administration of ketamine elicits antidepressant-like effects in rats without affecting hippocampal brain-derived neurotrophic factor protein levels.
In conclusion, our findings demonstrate for the first time that chronic administration of acute inactive doses of ketamine (5 mg/kg) becomes active after chronic treatment, while no signs of tolerance to the behavioural effects of ketamine were observed after chronic administration of acute active doses (10 and 15 mg/kg). Finally, these findings further support the hypothesis that NMDA receptor could be a new pharmacological target for the treatment of mood disorders.

Ketamine treatment reverses behavioral and physiological alterations induced by chronic mild stress in rats.
In conclusion, these findings support the idea of a putative role of NMDA receptors in mood-related symptoms, and rapid and robust effects of ketamine in reverting mainly physiological alterations induced by chronic mild stressful situations in rats.

Anxiolytic- and antidepressant-like properties of ketamine in behavioral and neurophysiological animal models.
Interestingly, ketamine also produced anxiolytic-like effects in the elevated-plus-maze. Importantly, the effective dose of ketamine in the plus-maze did not affect general locomotion measures, in either the plus-maze or in the open field test. While the selective N-methyl-d-aspartic acid (NMDA) receptor antagonist MK-801 also produced antidepressant-like and anxiolytic-like effects, these were mostly confounded by changes in general activity. Finally, in a neurophysiological model of anxiolytic drug action, ketamine reduced the frequency of reticularly-activated theta oscillations in the hippocampus, similar to the proven anxiolytic drug diazepam. This particular neurophysiological signature is common to all known classes of anxiolytic drugs (i.e. benzodiazepines, 5-HT1A agonists, antidepressants) and provides strong converging evidence for the anxiolytic-like effects of ketamine. Further studies are needed to understand the underlying pharmacological mechanisms of ketamine's effects in these experiments, since it is not clear they were mimicked by the selective NMDA antagonist MK-801.

Riluzole for relapse prevention following intravenous ketamine in treatment-resistant depression: a pilot randomized, placebo-controlled continuation trial.
Riluzole did not prevent relapse in the first month following ketamine. Further investigation of relapse prevention strategies post-ketamine is necessary.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Because, with addictive drugs, there is a high, but then there is a LOW. The low seems to get lower... and lower... and lower... and people tend to "chase" the high.

It gets to the point where people need the drug just to feel OK. Functional. There isn't even a good feeling anymore. It's a bad cycle man. You know how I know? I've been through it. I had a few years where I played around with recreational drugs.

What I learned, what comes up, must come down.

And depression is brutal, I understand it. I am living through it.

But if you use drugs to put a bandaid over that depression, when you "crash" you will feel even worse. And that my friend, is the worst feeling ever.

I almost lost my life over it. So I don't touch illict drugs anymore. Not even weed.

Cheers,



VagueResemblance said:


> True but drugs with tremendous recreational and addictive potential are used constantly to treat physical symptoms - so why not here?
> 
> Denying them sounds like either minimizing the effects and pain of depression, which is enough to kill people now and then via suicide, or sheer hypocrisy.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

It's a fine line between curing social anxiety, and snorting ketamine.

I used to be in the rave scene. In that scene people did pretty much everything, including Ketamine.

I almost totally f**ked up my life during that time. I won't ever touch recreational drugs again. I made a promise to myself about it, and I don't have any second chances left.

Be safe, and use your heads.

I'm / out of this thead.

Cheers,



meyaj said:


> As for the guy saying it's "normally used on horses," holy crap that is ignorant. Ketamine is actually a fairly common anesthetic in the hospital, especially in cases where a more traditional one like propofol could be too risky. Even I have had ketamine in a hospital setting. Yeah it's used on horses (he neglected to mention it's also used a lot in small cats, dogs, and even human babies), but my dog gets klonopin (LITERALLY a tranquilizer) for thunderstorm anxiety, and that doesn't mean I go around calling it an animal tranquilizer...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> Because, with addictive drugs, there is a high, but then there is a LOW. The low seems to get lower... and lower... and lower... and people tend to "chase" the high.
> 
> It gets to the point where people need the drug just to feel OK. Functional. There isn't even a good feeling anymore. It's a bad cycle man. You know how I know? I've been through it. I had a few years where I played around with recreational drugs.
> 
> ...


In case of ketamine, its the "crash" that provides the antidepressant effect.

"And the effects of just one dose can last up to 10 days."

Ketamine also doesnt cause any crashes when used recreationally, ppl report a afterglow, also its been reported that small bumps of k with MDMA significantly reduce the MDMA crash afterwards.

Ket is a special drug


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Eric, just like you ive abused drugs and suffered from very severe comedowns, but that doesnt mean that they cant be life savers for other people, if thats the only thing that can stop them from being suicidal then its a good option imo.


----------



## El Duderino (Aug 19, 2010)

Ive tried ketamine on several occasions and it didn't do JACK for relieving my depression.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ketamine is being tested in Canada right now for use as an AD. It might be on the market sooner than we think.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Great, ive hide my ketamine so well i cant find it anymore.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> It's a fine line between curing social anxiety, and snorting ketamine.


Oh I agree completely. This is pretty serious stuff and I'm not trivializing anything; I've used drugs and gotten addicted, discontinued everything except for cannabis and, every few months, an afternoon nodding off on morphine.

However. I still think it should be made available. Perhaps not drug of first resort but yes!

Where that fine line lay depends on the individual.
Different individuals will react differently.
Denying someone a potential escape from depression is *cruelty*.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it for depression or anxiety as well?


----------



## starryeyed1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Doesn't Ketamin make you piss yourself?


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

ladysmurf said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it for depression or anxiety as well?


I'm curious how can someone get a prescription for ketamine for depression...
It's like asking from your p-doc to prescribe opiates. Almost impossible.


----------



## Moksha (Mar 24, 2013)

teopap said:


> I'm curious how can someone get a prescription for ketamine for depression...
> It's like asking from your p-doc to prescribe opiates. Almost impossible.


It's more like asking your p-doc to prescribe heroin. Most of them probably aren't even aware that ketamine can treat depression and they'll react like you're asking them for an illegal substance...


----------



## Moksha (Mar 24, 2013)

ladysmurf said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it for depression or anxiety as well?


Depression makes me anxious and anxiety makes me depressed.

And yes. It's helped me with both my anxious depression and my depressed anxiety.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

ketamine is a tranquilizer and it does not rid me of my anxiety at all. All it does is make me feel super drunk along with the hand-eye coordination of a little baby. Opiates are better for that. But remember kids don't do drugs...


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Sign me up. I don't care about side effects. I've got nothing to lose at this point!


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

So is meth but you don't see doctors prescribing that

Oh wait..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I decided it wasn't for me pretty soon*

I don't like anything up the nose

mushrooms & acid down throat a lot better

must be with people. Quite a guiding thought, actually: must be on the same note, with people with the same thing.

Best friends at school, uni, hospital & jail. Must share. So SAS

But employers & colleagues not enough in common. Just 'this company...' is far too far away from anything to link with...

I need a girlfriend, a job, a car, music to make me happy

Something to add..

cookies in your browser? Keeps you logged to a service without regular typing of username, password. Sometimes wiping, clearing all of this 'hands-round-throat' torture sorcery as basic as advertising or more annoyances..? Things are nice. Sometimes a need to break free from an form of addiction?

Well... we get sunshine in winter. Food when hungry, but appetite causing running short of supply


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

I titrated on Ketamine from 50 mg to 300 mg (Oral dose) over like a month and didn't experience anything besides a k-hole once I got to 300. I've heard it helps many people but it really disappointed me. I had no effect or side effects before 300 mg. Only at 300 mg did it do something and it was as if the universe swallowed me whole. I got this prescribed by my GP.


----------



## osiris7 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Misconceptions*

There seem to be a lot of misconceptions floating around in this thread. Ketamine at therapeutic doses, 0.5mg/kg or about 50 to 85mg, is very safe and its use in depression was pioneered at Yale years ago. Janssen, a subsidiary of Johnson and Johnson, has an intranasal version of S-ketamine in stage 3 trials. If you have treatment resistant depression, you can still get into the trial, see clinicaltrials(dot)gov. It has around a 70% effectiveness rate, often within HOURS. Nothing comes close to that other than ECT. It could literally save lives. There are 40,000 suicides in America every year and we have so few truly effective and rapid tools. There have been NO breakthroughs like this in depression treatment since SSRI's came out and we all know how often those can be either ineffective or not well tolerated.
Ketamine doesn't just get people "high", it increases stress-damaged hippocampal volume by 20%, rebuilds neural connections by increasing BDNF and restores brainwave activity to healthier norms as shown by EEG. Do some research before judging. 
For those who want a quicker way of getting ketamine treatment, there are centers around the country, see ketamineadvocacynetwork(dot)org. It's not cheap this way but it's an option. Treatment effects usually last anywhere from 3 weeks to 6 months which is why they're looking into an intranasal option. PM me with any questions or feedback. I'm not saying it's THE thing but it is definitely A thing and can get people out of the pit so that they can start working on their lives.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've injected ketamine into my thigh. It's an interesting feeling.


----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)

The one time I tried ketamine was at an industrial show. My friend made a line on her compact mirror and I snorted it unquestioningly. 

It was like being incredibly, helplessly drunk. I could not control my body. I don't remember how it made me feel emotionally, but it was like trying to play a game with a dead controller.

Later I threw up in the bathroom and got thrown out for underage drinking. I remember feeling indignant about that afterward with a teenager's logic - "I wasn't even drinking, god".


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

ladysmurf said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it for depression or anxiety as well?


Not sure, but I don't suggest it. It's also a street drug called K. My nephew took it & I heard he was frothing at the mouth


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone know if the Ketamine nasal spray can be ordered and where to order it?


----------

